# Beauty/Fashion photography on 500px



## Red_John (Apr 12, 2013)

Hello everyone. Yesterday I uploaded a beauty photo on 500px. For those who have an account there, I would ask you to visit the page and give me some feedback, and vote & favourite if you like the workflow. Also if you want to follow my work, I will follow back. Please critique. And if you have any questions, please ask me!

500px / Photo "The Girl with the Strange Hair" by André Fernandes

Thanks a lot


----------



## HL45 (Apr 12, 2013)

Done


----------



## Red_John (Apr 12, 2013)

thanks mate


----------



## tirediron (Apr 12, 2013)

You will get a much better response by posting the image in the thread.  Many members don't like to follow off-site links.


----------



## Red_John (Apr 12, 2013)

thank you for letting me know that. I have the photo on my external memory so that's why i didn't upload it here


----------



## Granddad (Apr 12, 2013)

I particularly like the shot of the little girl on the forest path. From the description I assume you took the photo of the little girl and superimposed it on the background by I-am-JENius?

I'm not liking or commenting on the 500px page because I'm not about to "join" _yet another_ random website.


----------



## Red_John (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes I added the girl to the background. But the photo is not mine. It's a stock image from another person


----------

